# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Χάνει το σήμα ξαφνικά

## gate7

Καλημέρα,

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μια φίλη μου έχει επίγεια κεραία για digea και η τηλεόραση της με ενσωματωμένο αποκωδικοποιητή και άλλη μία tv με εξωτερικό αποκωδικοποιητή και είναι τώρα μια εβδομάδα που εκεί που βλέπει τηλεόραση χάνει το σήμα ξαφνικά και μετά από κάποια λεπτά ή ώρα της δείχνει και μετά πάλι τα ίδια (αυτό και στις δύο τηλεοράσης).

Εγώ σκέφτηκα μήπως είχε θέμα ο αποκωδικοποιητής της αλλά δεν μπορεί να χάλασαν και οι δύο αποκωδικοποιητές.
Σκέφτομαι μήπως έχει θέμα η καλωδίωση της ή αν έχει ενισχυτή και της έχει χαλάσει.

Εσείς μήπως έχετε καμία καλύτερη ιδέα?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## manolo

Εάν το σήμα χάνεται περίπου ταυτόχρονα και στις 2 τηλεοράσεις το πιθανότερο είναι να μην είναι επαρκές το σήμα λήψης στο σπίτι της φίλης σου. Με ένα πεδιόμετρο μπορείς να δεις τη στάθμη του σήματος, ποιότητα, BER, κλπ. οπότε θα πάρεις πολλές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες. Κάνε αρχικά και έναν οπτικό έλεγχο στη καλωδίωση της, στη κεραία λήψης, στον ενισχυτή (αν έχει) και μετά προχωράς ανάλογα με τα ευρήματά σου..

----------

gate7 (09-06-16)

----------


## gate7

Ναι αυτό θα κάνω. Να δω πάντως γιατί σκέφτεται να βάλει ένα μάτι στο πιάτο του ote tv που έχει η αδελφή της από πάνω για να πιάσει digea μέσω δορυφόρου για καλύτερα γιατί η περιοχή είναι δύσκολη. Αλλά να πάω να δω είτε για το υπάρχον είτε για το lnb που λέει γιατί λογικά θα έχει το μικρό πιάτο και τι απόδωση να δώσει και για τα δύο.

----------


## aser

> Να δω πάντως γιατί σκέφτεται να βάλει ένα μάτι στο πιάτο του ote tv που έχει η αδελφή της από πάνω για να πιάσει digea μέσω δορυφόρου


Αν το πιατο που εχει ειναι το νεο που δινει τωρα ο οτε με 60αρη το ξεχναει, αν ειναι το 80αρη θα πρεπει πρωτα να το γυρισεις στις 3.1Ε κεντρο και παρακεντρα το δευτερο lnb στις 9Ε για των οτε. Επισης στον δορυφορο 3.1 που ειναι με ελαφρα κωδικοποιηση τα καναλια της digea δεν περιλαμβανουν μεσα και τα τοπικα απο ακαρνανικα (αν καταλαβα καλα κερκυρα ειναι η φιλη σου) παρα μονο της εθνικης εμβελιας. Καλυτερα να το κοιταξει επαγγελματιας τεχνικος το προβλημα της φιλης σου γιατι χωρις πεδιομετρο δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα.

----------


## gate7

Πήγα στο σπίτι της και είδα. Πήρε έναν επαγγελματία και της έκανε αντικατάσταση όλο το παλιό της επίγειο σύστημα με καινούργιο πάλι επίγειο αλλά και πάλι χάνει το σήμα και στις δύο τηλεοράσεις. Αλλά το σκέφτεται τώρα γιατί πλήρωσε ήδη καμιά 200 ευρώ και να πληρώσει και άλλα τις φαίνεται κάπως. Εγώ τις είπα να μιλήσει με αυτόν που τις έκανε την εγκατάσταση γιατί το πρόβλημα παραμένει και δεν έχει κλείσει ούτε μήνα.

----------


## manolo

Εννοείται!! 200 ευρώ και το πρόβλημα να παραμένει έπρεπε να τον έχει καλέσει ήδη!!..

----------


## aser

> Πήρε έναν επαγγελματία


Διευκρινισε κατι των επαγγελματια που πηρε ηταν ηλεκτρονικος η ο ηλεκτρολογος της γειτονιας;

----------


## gate7

> Διευκρινισε κατι των επαγγελματια που πηρε ηταν ηλεκτρονικος η ο ηλεκτρολογος της γειτονιας;


Πήρε έναν ο οποίος δεν έχει φυσικό κατάστημα (μάλλον δουλεύει με μπλοκάκι γυρνάει με ένα φορτηγάκι) και ασχολείται με εγκαταστάσεις δικτύων, συστήματα επίγεια και δορυφορικά, με συστήματα ασφαλείας και επισκευές υπολογιστών. 

Τον πήρε τηλέφωνο και τις είπε ότι δεν γίνεται τίποτα και ότι θα σκεφτεί τι θα γίνει (Λογικά με τα χρήματα που έδωσε η κοπέλα και χωρίς απόδειξη).

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Πήρε έναν ο οποίος δεν έχει φυσικό κατάστημα (μάλλον δουλεύει με μπλοκάκι γυρνάει με ένα φορτηγάκι) και ασχολείται με εγκαταστάσεις δικτύων, συστήματα επίγεια και δορυφορικά, με συστήματα ασφαλείας και επισκευές υπολογιστών. 
> 
> Τον πήρε τηλέφωνο και τις είπε ότι δεν γίνεται τίποτα και ότι θα σκεφτεί τι θα γίνει (Λογικά με τα χρήματα που έδωσε η κοπέλα και χωρίς απόδειξη).


Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι απο περιέργεια στην περιοχή σου εκεί έχει ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ να τον καλέσουν να τους πεί τι και πως;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Πήρε έναν ο οποίος δεν έχει φυσικό κατάστημα (μάλλον δουλεύει με μπλοκάκι γυρνάει με ένα φορτηγάκι) και ασχολείται με εγκαταστάσεις δικτύων, συστήματα επίγεια και δορυφορικά, με συστήματα ασφαλείας και επισκευές υπολογιστών. 
> 
> Τον πήρε τηλέφωνο και τις είπε ότι δεν γίνεται τίποτα και ότι θα σκεφτεί τι θα γίνει (Λογικά με τα χρήματα που έδωσε η κοπέλα και χωρίς απόδειξη).



Το θέμα είναι ότι παρέδωσε δουλειά χωρίς να είναι η πελάτης ευχαριστημένη. Το τι πλήρωσε δεν έχει σημασία διότι κανένας μας δεν πήγε να δει τι δουλειά έκανε ο άνθρωπος μέσα στο σπίτι της. Αλωστε ο κάθε ένας από εμάς θεωρεί για τον εαυτό του ότι θέλει.Μερικοί θεωρούν ότι είναι μοναδικοί στη δουλειά τους οπότε ζητούν και περισσότερα χρήματα αν κάνεις το λάθος να τους φωνάξεις στο σπίτι σου.Πες λοιπόν της γυναίκας αυτής, επειδή εμείς που είμαστε έξω απ το χορό ως γνωστόν πολλά τραγούδια ξέρουμε, με ευγένεια να τον πάρει τηλέφωνο και να του ζητήσει να διορθώσει το πρόβλημα, μιας και η εγκατάσταση που της έκανε ΔΕΝ ΕΔΩΣΕ το σωστό αποτέλεσμα.Το αν έκοψε απόδειξη η αν δεν έκοψε δεν διορθώνει το πρόβλημα που έχει η εν λόγω κυρία αλλά δημιουργεί άλλα προβλήματα. Το Forum είναι καθαρά τεχνικό για τεχνικούς κι όχι για φοροτεχνικούς η εφοριακούς.

----------

aser (22-06-16), polism (22-06-16), vasilimertzani (21-06-16)

----------


## Panoss

> Πήρε έναν ο οποίος δεν έχει φυσικό κατάστημα (μάλλον δουλεύει με μπλοκάκι γυρνάει με ένα φορτηγάκι) και ασχολείται με εγκαταστάσεις δικτύων, συστήματα επίγεια και δορυφορικά, με συστήματα ασφαλείας και επισκευές υπολογιστών. 
> 
> Τον πήρε τηλέφωνο και τις είπε ότι δεν γίνεται τίποτα και ότι θα σκεφτεί τι θα γίνει (Λογικά με τα χρήματα που έδωσε η κοπέλα και χωρίς απόδειξη).


Θα πρέπει να διορθώσει το πρόβλημα ή να επιστρέψει τα χρήματα και να κάνει απεγκατάσταση όσων εγκατέστησε.
Αν αρνηθεί, ας του πει ότι θα αναφέρει στην τοπική ΔΟΥ ότι δεν της έκοψε απόδειξη.

----------


## gate7

> Το θέμα είναι ότι παρέδωσε δουλειά χωρίς να είναι η πελάτης ευχαριστημένη. Το τι πλήρωσε δεν έχει σημασία διότι κανένας μας δεν πήγε να δει τι δουλειά έκανε ο άνθρωπος μέσα στο σπίτι της. Αλωστε ο κάθε ένας από εμάς θεωρεί για τον εαυτό του ότι θέλει.Μερικοί θεωρούν ότι είναι μοναδικοί στη δουλειά τους οπότε ζητούν και περισσότερα χρήματα αν κάνεις το λάθος να τους φωνάξεις στο σπίτι σου.Πες λοιπόν της γυναίκας αυτής, επειδή εμείς που είμαστε έξω απ το χορό ως γνωστόν πολλά τραγούδια ξέρουμε, με ευγένεια να τον πάρει τηλέφωνο και να του ζητήσει να διορθώσει το πρόβλημα, μιας και η εγκατάσταση που της έκανε ΔΕΝ ΕΔΩΣΕ το σωστό αποτέλεσμα.Το αν έκοψε απόδειξη η αν δεν έκοψε δεν διορθώνει το πρόβλημα που έχει η εν λόγω κυρία αλλά δημιουργεί άλλα προβλήματα. Το Forum είναι καθαρά τεχνικό για τεχνικούς κι όχι για φοροτεχνικούς η εφοριακούς.


Πολύ σωστά τα λες. Απλά εγώ ανέφερα ότι δεν έκοψε καν απόδειξη απλά αναφορικά με τα γεγονότα. Τον πήρε μια φορά όπως ανέφερα και δεν έδειξε άμεσο ενδιαφέρον λέγοντας της δεν γίνεται τίποτα και θα το σκεφτώ. Φυσικά της είπα να τον πάρει ξανά. 

Πάντως επειδή πήγα από το σπίτι της φίλης μου δεν τις άλλαξε πράγματα όπως τον ενισχυτή (είναι κιτρινωπός όπως είναι οι παλιοί γιατί καινούργιος με παλιός καταλαβαίνεται η διαφορά) και της είπε ότι τα άλλαξε όλα και ότι έκανε όλη την εγκατάσταση καινούργια.

Αν είχε κάνει όλα πραγματικά από την αρχή δεν θα είχε θέμα. Εγώ με αυτά που είδα με την μικρή μου εμπειρία κατάλαβα ότι της άλλαξε μόνο την κεραία.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Θα πρέπει να διορθώσει το πρόβλημα ή να επιστρέψει τα χρήματα και να κάνει απεγκατάσταση όσων εγκατέστησε.
> Αν αρνηθεί, ας του πει ότι θα αναφέρει στην τοπική ΔΟΥ ότι δεν της έκοψε απόδειξη.


Στο μόνο που συμφωνώ είναι ότι πρέπει να διορθώσει το πρόβλημα.Τα υπόλοιπα δεν γίνονται,ούτε καν να πάει στη ΔΟΥ και να πει ότι δεν της έκοψε απόδειξη,αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω την μανία σας με την απόδειξη. Δηλαδή αν σήμερα το πρωί υπάρχει αυτή η διένεξη και ο παρατρεχάμενος δεν λέω τεχνικός γιατί φαίνεται δεν ήταν τεχνικός αυτός κόψει απόδειξη διόρθωσε και το πρόβλημα αυτόματα?? Εχετε πάθει τίποτα με την κρίση και νομίζεται ότι όταν κάποιος κόψει απόδειξη γίνεται τεχνικός?? Ηταν κακή της επιλογή για εμένα ας ξεμπλέξει. Μήπως ξεχάσατε τον κάθε λογής υποτιθέμενο έμπειρο που νομίζει ότι πιάνουν τα χέρια του να βρίσκεται στις ταράτσες και να βάζει κεραίες??Θα στενοχωρηθώ αν αυτός δεν της/του έκοψε απόδειξη ή αν το σύστημα δούλεψε ή δεν δούλεψε??? Κακή επιλογή τεχνικού σημαίνει κακής ποιότητας εγκατάσταση.Ας τα βρει μονάχη της/του .

----------


## Panoss

> Στο μόνο που συμφωνώ είναι ότι πρέπει να διορθώσει το πρόβλημα.Τα υπόλοιπα δεν γίνονται,ούτε καν να πάει στη ΔΟΥ και να πει ότι δεν της έκοψε απόδειξη,αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω την μανία σας με την απόδειξη. Δηλαδή αν σήμερα το πρωί υπάρχει αυτή η διένεξη και ο παρατρεχάμενος δεν λέω τεχνικός γιατί φαίνεται δεν ήταν τεχνικός αυτός κόψει απόδειξη διόρθωσε και το πρόβλημα αυτόματα?? Εχετε πάθει τίποτα με την κρίση και νομίζεται ότι όταν κάποιος κόψει απόδειξη γίνεται τεχνικός?? Ηταν κακή της επιλογή για εμένα ας ξεμπλέξει. Μήπως ξεχάσατε τον κάθε λογής υποτιθέμενο έμπειρο που νομίζει ότι πιάνουν τα χέρια του να βρίσκεται στις ταράτσες και να βάζει κεραίες??Θα στενοχωρηθώ αν αυτός δεν της/του έκοψε απόδειξη ή αν το σύστημα δούλεψε ή δεν δούλεψε??? Κακή επιλογή τεχνικού σημαίνει κακής ποιότητας εγκατάσταση.Ας τα βρει μονάχη της/του .


Προφανώς δεν κατάλαβες τι έγραψα, ας προσπαθήσω να το εξηγήσω, εδώ πρέπει να εξηγούμε και τα ελληνικά...:
σκοπός της είναι να πάρει τα χρήματα πίσω. Είπα να αναφέρει τη ΔΟΥ ως απειλή γιατί απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα ο "τεχνικός" την έγραψε στα @@ του.
Και φυσικά, αν την ξαναγράψει να πάει.

Γιατί "δεν γίνεται να πάει στη ΔΟΥ και να πει ότι δεν της έκοψε απόδειξη";
Κι αν είχαμε "μανία με την απόδειξη", πού 'ν το κακό; (που δεν έχουμε, ενώ θα έπρεπε)
Δεν παρανόμησε ο "τεχνικός" που δεν έκοψε απόδειξη;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Προφανώς δεν κατάλαβες τι έγραψα, ας προσπαθήσω να το εξηγήσω, εδώ πρέπει να εξηγούμε και τα ελληνικά...:
> σκοπός της είναι να πάρει τα χρήματα πίσω. Είπα να αναφέρει τη ΔΟΥ ως απειλή γιατί απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα ο "τεχνικός" την έγραψε στα @@ του.
> Και φυσικά, αν την ξαναγράψει να πάει.
> 
> Γιατί "δεν γίνεται να πάει στη ΔΟΥ και να πει ότι δεν της έκοψε απόδειξη";
> Κι αν είχαμε "μανία με την απόδειξη", πού 'ν το κακό; (που δεν έχουμε, ενώ θα έπρεπε)
> Δεν παρανόμησε ο "τεχνικός" που δεν έκοψε απόδειξη;


Λοιπόν επειδή η ΔΟΥ δεν είναι ψιλικατζίδικο της γειτονιάς θα σου πω ότι μόνο οι υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις που θα υπογράψεις γι αυτό που ισχυρίζεσαι και οι ποινές που θα σου υποσχεθούν αν αποδειχτεί το αντίθετο θα σε αποτρέψουν κι όλα αυτά γιατί απλά ο λόγος σου θα είναι απέναντι στο λόγο του τεχνικού ο οποίος επίσης μπορεί να κόψει την απόδειξη και να μην σου την δώσει ακόμα και τώρα αυτήν την στιγμή και στη συνέχεια να φας και μία μύνηση. Α νομίζεις ότι σε συμφέρει πήγαινε σε ένα Δικηγόρο  και κάνε αγωγή ( ξεκινάμε τα πρώτα έξοδα  περίπου 300 ευρώ) .Ακου λοιπόν συμβουλή από τους ποιο παλιούς και μάθετε με ωραίο τρόπο να προσεγγίσετε αυτόν τον τεχνικό να έρθει να ολοκληρώσει την δουλειά του και μετά μην τον πάρετε ξανά τηλέφωνο. Αν αυτός είναι αλήτης τότε μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι δεν πληρώθηκε ποτέ για ότι κι αν έκανε.Αυτό δεν νομίζω να μπορώ να στο κάνω πιο νια νια για να το καταλάβεις.Χειριστείτε όπως θέλετε την υπόθεση,δεν θα σου πω περισσότερα.Μπες στο Forum των Δικηγόρων και βάλε το θέμα σου εκεί μήπως σου δώσουν πληροφόρηση καλύτερη.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Να παει στην δου ναι.
Να πει μαζι με τον τεχνικο συμφωνησαμε να διαπραξουμε φορολογικο αδικημα και πεντε μερες μετα το μετανιωσα.

----------


## Panoss

Απ' όσες περιπτώσεις ξέρω που μου τις έχουν διηγηθεί ιδιοκτήτες μαγαζιών μετά από απειλές πελατών για καταγγελία, προτιμούν να κόψουν απόδειξη τελικά (ενώ αρχικά είχαν συμφωνήσει χωρίς απόδειξη) από την πιθανότητα να μπλέξουν με εφορίες και τα σχετικά.
Εδώ το μείον είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει μαγαζί...κι ότι ο πελάτης συνέναισε να μην πάρει απόδειξη, οπότε...χλωμό...

Ξέρω όμως και περίπτωση που ο καταγγέλλων μαζί με το ΣΔΟΕ τη στήσανε σε 'μάγκα' που δεν έκοβε αποδείξεις, οπότε μιλάμε για αυτόφωρο.
Οπότε ο καταγγέλλων δεν χρειάστηκε να μπλέξει πουθενά.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Απ' όσες περιπτώσεις ξέρω που μου τις έχουν διηγηθεί ιδιοκτήτες μαγαζιών μετά από απειλές πελατών για καταγγελία, προτιμούν να κόψουν απόδειξη τελικά (ενώ αρχικά είχαν συμφωνήσει χωρίς απόδειξη) από την πιθανότητα να μπλέξουν με εφορίες και τα σχετικά.
> Εδώ το μείον είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει μαγαζί...κι ότι ο πελάτης συνέναισε να μην πάρει απόδειξη, οπότε...χλωμό...
> 
> Ξέρω όμως και περίπτωση που ο καταγγέλλων μαζί με το ΣΔΟΕ τη στήσανε σε 'μάγκα' που δεν έκοβε αποδείξεις, οπότε μιλάμε για αυτόφωρο.
> Οπότε ο καταγγέλλων δεν χρειάστηκε να μπλέξει πουθενά.


Αν το έγκλημα είναι διαρκές τότε ναι γίνεται δουλειά και μάλιστα καλή. Οταν όμως επειδή ξύνισε το κόστος της δουλειάς πήγες να κάνεις καταγγελία τότε ο πρώτος που θα πιάσουν είναι ο ίδιος που κάνει καταγγελία. Αλλά το λέω πάλι στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το θέμα είναι κακή εργασία με κακό αποτέλεσμα. Εδώ τι μπορεί να γίνει??Δεν έχουμε σύλλογο εμείς οι επαγγελματίες για να λάβει γνώση και να πράξη ανάλογα. Οπότε ο κάθε ένας κάνει ότι θέλει.Βρίσκει τον πελάτη του πουλάει ότι και όπως θέλει.Γι αυτό ο πελάτης πρέπει να βρει τον κατάλληλο τεχνίτη που να κάνει την δουλειά σωστά.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Απ' όσες περιπτώσεις ξέρω που μου τις έχουν διηγηθεί ιδιοκτήτες μαγαζιών μετά από απειλές πελατών για καταγγελία, προτιμούν να κόψουν απόδειξη τελικά (ενώ αρχικά είχαν συμφωνήσει χωρίς απόδειξη) από την πιθανότητα να μπλέξουν με εφορίες και τα σχετικά.
> Εδώ το μείον είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει μαγαζί...κι ότι ο πελάτης συνέναισε να μην πάρει απόδειξη, οπότε...χλωμό...
> 
> Ξέρω όμως και περίπτωση που ο καταγγέλλων μαζί με το ΣΔΟΕ τη στήσανε σε 'μάγκα' που δεν έκοβε αποδείξεις, οπότε μιλάμε για αυτόφωρο.
> Οπότε ο καταγγέλλων δεν χρειάστηκε να μπλέξει πουθενά.



Αν και δεν θέλω να επέμβω να σου πω τι κάναμε εδώ στην Λάρισα και άρχισε να έχει αποτέλεσμα, κάναμε έναν σύλλογο αδειούχων ηλεκτρονικών νομού λάρισας στα πρότυπα του Σ.Α.Ρ.Ε  εγώ είμαι υπεύθυνος για καταγγελίες και παράνομες δραστηριότητες διαφόρων τύπων,  στο δια΄ταύτα το σδοε δεν εμπλέκεται πουθενά  πλέον.  είχαμε καταγγελία για αποστρατο της αεροπορίας  έκανε τα πάντα. ενέργειες που γίνανε καταγγελία επώνυμη απο τον σύλλογο στον προϊστάμμενο της ΔΟΥ τον κάλεσε και του έκανε σύσταση να μην το ξανακάνει, ρωτήθηκε  το ταμείο του για ποιό λόγο  του δίνει σύνταξη αφού δουλεύει και ενημέρωση στην ασφάλεια λάρισας  γιατί περνάει και συστήματα συναγερμού  όταν θα εκδικαστεί η υπόθεση θα δείς τι καλά που είναι 10χρόνια συνταξιούχος απο 45 χρονών θα επιστρέψει και τα λεφτά στο ταμείο του .
πάντα  να κόβετε αποδείξεις και να παίρνετε αδειούχους ηλεκτρονικούς  να το έχετε ως αρχή αυτό.

----------

gate7 (24-06-16), Panoss (22-06-16)

----------


## Panoss

Πολύ σωστός ο Νίκος! Συμφωνώ 100%!

----------

